# Bathing goats in the rain?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

So I have my first adga show tomorrow. I had planned to bathe goats today, but it's raining. Tomorrow it shouldn't be, so If I went really early, I may be able to bathe at the show. I may be able to use buckets of warm water from the water heater. Then towel dry them today. What do you guys do in this case scenario?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cold is it out?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They could use a blower to get dry. Towels won't get the job done. If you have a friend at the show you could borrow one.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I already bathed them and blew them dry. They're in a fresh stall in the barn with hay


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

All our shows are in the winter months because Queensland summer heat is horrendous wet and humid. So the down side is they are clipped of their winter coats. While it doesn't snow where we are in the near tropics overnight temps can be quite cold so the girls need to be rugged.Lol even now we have the wood fire on! So I wait till mid morning lock them in the milking bails and they get the hose,human shampoo and a scrubbing brush to lift the dirt. Cruel maybe but I try to be quick and end up as wet as they do lol. Then I towel dry and try to smooth down the fur then rugs on. I find the next day at the show the fur is flat when the rugs are removed and the girls look good and sleek


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I feel bad for my buck. He came from a hot desert to the mountains. Then got clipped. 

I showed my doe, she didn't place because she was dry but judges really liked her. Still have my buck to show


----------

